# FREE Weekend Hunting Trip Giveaway in Lidgerwood, ND!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is the second year in a row the town of Lidgerwood is doing this, and I think it's a very cool way of showing their support for freelance hunting in North Dakota. I've done more hunting/fishing down there than I can count and as I'm sure most of you know it's a good area.

This was setup by curty here on the site, from The Motel in Lidgerwood. I thank you Curt for putting this together.

So let's do this the same as last year. *To enter, all you have to do is reply saying, "I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!" * I will run this for about a week, so the winner has plenty of fall dates to choose from to use this wonderful trip.

Good luck everyone! The prizes are below: (I'm told there still may be a couple additional prizes to be added, so keep an eye out for that)

---------------------

-The Motel Lidgerwood (Curty) One double room two nights stay, (any open date)Bring a hunting buddy
-Dee's Bar & Grill... $30.00 gift certificate
-Cenex...One box of shotgun shells
-G&K's Corner convenience ... Large pizza
-Lidgerwood Bar & Lounge ...12 Pack of beverage of your choice
-Lidgerwood Cafe ...Gift certificate for a meal
-Arts Tavern ...12 pack of beverage of your choice
-Hardware Hank ...Pair of hunting gloves
-Annie's Corner Bar...$15.00 Gift certificate


----------



## zogman

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood.............

THANKS, Curty


----------



## Ref

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!

Thanks Curty


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## jp

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood.............

jP


----------



## north14

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD! Thanks Curty!!!


----------



## tsodak

Sure I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## bratlabs

I want to go to Lindgerwood, really really bad!!!! Thanks Curty, this is sweet giveaway. :thumb:


----------



## FACE

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!! 
Thanks,FACE


----------



## KEN W

Why not....I want to go to Lidgerwood


----------



## nwtfguy

Lidgerwood is great, I want to go back.


----------



## mallardhunter

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!
Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## Goosepride

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks!


----------



## Duck Commander

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## JBB

I want to go to Lidgerwood. Thanks.


----------



## goldhunter470

I want to make my pilgrimage to Mecca, aka Lidgerwood!!!


----------



## fishless

I want to go to Lidgerwood, thanks Curty


----------



## dblkluk

I want to go to Lidgerwood!! 
Thanks for the support Curty!!! :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Doc Holliday

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Van Wey

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## Springer

I Want To Go To Lidgerwood!!

I used to deliver groceries to almost all of these businesses, the food at the cafe is great.


----------



## Hunterda

I would love to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## leadshot

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood....... Thanks for another chance this year Curty.


----------



## Chris Schulz

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## spoiler92

I Want To Go To Lidgerwood!

Sound like an Awesome giveaway!

Thank you to Nodak Outdoors and Curty!!!

Spoiler92


----------



## win4win

Hey I Want To Go To Lidgerwood too!

:wink:

Thanks


----------



## duckslayer

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood


----------



## Splake

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Kiwi98j

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## smokin gun

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"

It would be nice to see how other hunters "DO IT"


----------



## lundq

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Hunter_58346

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## greenhead

I want to Go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## sotaman

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG

I want to go to lidgerwood...........................
Thanks for the great hunting package...


----------



## buckseye

I want to go to Lidgerwood.

Thanks a heep men!!!!


----------



## holmsvc

I want to go to lidgerwood!!


----------



## range 2

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Must be a great town to do this.


----------



## taddy1340

Don't forget me. I want to go too!

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## tmonster

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"

:beer:


----------



## CDK

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Craig


----------



## NDMALLARD

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I want to go to Lidgerwood. Thanks to everybody involved.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!

Thanks Curty.


----------



## Bobm

I want to go to Ligerwood also but if I win please find some kid that served in Iraq through the local USO and give the weekend to him


----------



## redlabel

I want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## gilbatron_2500

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!


----------



## magnum3.5

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I want to go to ligerwood!!!


----------



## northdakotakid

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"

Thanks Guys...........


----------



## muskat

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## bgoldhunter

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

"I want to go to Lidgerwood"!!!!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Madison

"I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!" thanks!!


----------



## Niles Short

pick me pick me! been there but wil gladly go again


----------



## djleye

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!! Thanks Curty, keep up the good fight, you are doing things right!!!!


----------



## deafishunt

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## rudabaux

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!


----------



## fargodawg

I want to go to Lidgerwood

thanks curty


----------



## MSG Rude

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Been down there to that area a few hundred times and love it.


----------



## bear05

I want to go to lidgerwood>>>>>>>>............


----------



## Duckslayer100

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## eherrmann

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## MrSafety

I want to go to Lidgerwood!! Tip o' the cap to Curty!


----------



## dbrekken

i would love to go to lidgerwood


----------



## HonkerExpress

I Want To Go To Lidgerwood!,

Thanks Curty and Chris.


----------



## njsimonson

I Want To Go To Lidgerwood!!!


----------



## goose2

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!!!!
THANX FOR THE CHANCE TO WIN....


----------



## Choclab

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!

Thanks a bunch... :wink:


----------



## woodie1

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

I love Dee's Grandpa Burgers! yummy :beer:


----------



## J Zumbo

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Heavy Hitter

"I want to go to Lidgerwood"


----------



## 870 XPRS

What has two thumbs and wants to go to lidgerwood.

This guy...this guy


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I want to go to Lidgerwood.

Thanks


----------



## Travery

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## torg

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## zettler

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!

Actually, I was near there a number of years ago and would love to go again if they will have me!


----------



## guppy

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood


----------



## Red Robin

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## duketter

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!


----------



## Curtis

"I want to go to Lidgerwood"


----------



## NDJ

I wan't to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## apeterson

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## drjongy

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks for the opportunity.

:beer:


----------



## Slider_01

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## tail chaser

I want to go to Lidgerwood! Heck with people like this who like freelancers I might move to Lidgerwood!

Thanks 
Tail Chaser


----------



## yotebuster

I want to go to Lidgerwood! :beer:


----------



## woodcanoeguy

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## sleeplessnights3

No, I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.D.

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!

Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## Troller1

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!!

Thanks Curty


----------



## cayman

I want to go Lidgerwood!!
Stayed there the last few years, people couldn't be nicer!


----------



## FLOYD

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks guys.


----------



## amasa

Thanks for this chance!

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!


----------



## Chemo

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!


----------



## skybroom

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Uhhhhh....Where is Lidgerwood?


----------



## Drunkguy

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## balangi

I want to go to lidgerwood


----------



## Boy

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## faithsdave

I Want To Go To Lidgerwood........... Please :lol:


----------



## pondhunter

I want to go to lidgerwood


----------



## cayman

I want to go to Lidgerwood too!!!


----------



## goose0613

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

I want to go to Lidgerwood! (and so does my dog) :sniper:

Thanks for another great oppurtunity.

Chuck Smith


----------



## Draker16

I Would love to Go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## sierra03

I want t-t-to go to lidgerwood...thanks


----------



## huntinmo

"I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!"
Thanks...


----------



## Field Hunter

I want to go to Ligerwood.

I'll throw in a couple of Delta Waterfowl Hats to the winner from the Agassiz Four Curls Chapter in Fargo/West Fargo.

Great idea Curt!


----------



## curty

Field Hunter said:


> I want to go to Ligerwood.
> 
> I'll throw in a couple of Delta Waterfowl Hats to the winner from the Agassiz Four Curls Chapter in Fargo/West Fargo.
> 
> Great idea Curt!


 Thanks Field Hunter!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## deacon

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!

Man, have been calling all around south central ND for a room Friday and Saturday, we are going to have to stay in Jamestown. If everyone is going to Lidgerwood, we are we staying. Sounds like a party!!! :beer:

Thanks Curty


----------



## Rick Risvold

I want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## dwshunt

I want to go to Lidgerwood!

Thanks Curt.


----------



## RWHONKER

I want to go to Ligerwood. Thanks.


----------



## purepower

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!

thanks everyone


----------



## deked

I want to go to Lidgerwood. :beer:


----------



## 10gagoosin

I want to go to lidgerwood. Thanks curty


----------



## Trial Lawyer

I really want to go to Lidgerwood and bring some Wisconsin cheese to Curty. Thanks for the opportunity. :beer:


----------



## Buckman09

I really want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I really want to go to Lidgerwood

Maybe it is also good for spring Snows hunting?


----------



## davejames

I would be honored to go the Ligerwood, ND


----------



## USAlx50

I want a peice of lidgerwood


----------



## take EM' close

"I want to go to Lindgerwood"

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## dnfox

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## undrugger

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## hansonni

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## englishpointer

Awesome Job Curt, What a way to promote a way of life that ND people have and take pride in. Great town and Great people.

Whomever winns this have fun and make sure to post some pics of it here.

I will not enter being that I am a Advertiser on here.

Again Great job Curt and Chris making this possible.


----------



## Dakota Kid

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## vizslaguy

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!! Where the he ll is Lidgerwood??? Ahhh cant be too bad I see three bars in the prize pool! Nothin better than a cool one or 24 AFTER a days hunt. THANKS!!


----------



## toad1966

I WANT TO GO TO LINGERWOOD :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood


----------



## get the net

I want to go to Lidgerwood!
great way to promote ND and freelance Hunters.


----------



## huntinmo

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## jludk896

i want to go to lingerwood


----------



## duckbuster808

I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!

thanks Curty!!!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

*I Want to Go to Lidgerwood!*

Thanks a bunch Curty!!!


----------



## deacon

Has anyone won this yet it has been over two weeks since the post, could it be :spam:

Let me know when I win, I can't wait :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: Now I just need some tylenol.

Hey, anyone that wins and needs a partner I will provide a weekends supply of tylenol and the hunting services of a great golden retriever.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry gang, I meant to run it for a shorter amount of time....but I've been on the road nonstop the past 2 weeks so I finally got time to run the generator for the finalists.

Contest Closed, finalists will be posted in another thread in the Open Forum


----------

